
The Hidden Dangers You Have Never Noticed: Target = “_blank” and “opener” - max_sendfeld
https://www.tutorialdocs.com/article/html-opener-blank.html
======
anoncake
The target attribute is a misfeature of HTML anyway. All it does is make it
unpredictable what happens when you click a link.

~~~
gmiller123456
Seems more like you're blaming HTML for a programmer's poor webapp design.
There are lots of other ways to make a link click unpredictable, and lots of
reasons an app wouldn't want to rely purely on the default behavior.

~~~
anoncake
What web app design? Writing an HTML document does not make one a programmer.

